

French blogger fined over review's Google search placing - hdivider
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28331598

======
booruguru
> Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.

It's astonishing how backwards a seemingly modern country can be.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
I think they [0] are getting Streisand'd [1] pretty badly

[0]
[https://plus.google.com/116041780482133327447/about?gl=uk&hl...](https://plus.google.com/116041780482133327447/about?gl=uk&hl=en)
[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

------
ciokan
While I don't agree with the way this ended up I really do sympathise with the
owner of the restaurant or any other future owner for that matter. Things can
get better on the side of his business but that article will stay there for
who knows how long and, in these times, a few words on a website can bring a
slow and painful death to a local business pretty easily. I could also be mean
and start using such practices against my competition (not that it's not done
already) chewing their customers bit by bit. I don't have a solution...just
saying.

------
happyscrappy
In the context of the EU this makes perfect sense. Leaving a bad review,
regardless of the merits, is mean. Being mean should be illegal.

